# Unitronic Performance Software for DSG MQB - Now Available!



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to present Performance Software for the MQB DSG. Unitronic’s Performance Software Upgrade for the Transmission Control Unit (TCU) is flashable via the OBD-2 port of the vehicle and is calibrated alongside its already released ECU Performance Software to ensure a harmonious operation. Unitronic Performance Software for the TCU is also UniConnect+ compatible. Learn more about UniConnect+ HERE!



*What you may experience with your stock DSG software*
As with previous generations of the DSG, ECU Performance Software and engine hardware upgrades resulted in shortcomings in the stock control logic; gear change setpoints, gear shift speeds, limitations in allowed torque through the gearbox, engine rev limitations, and much more; all stemming from the increase in engine output. In Drive-mode, drivers often experience premature upshifts as a result of the stock DSG Software being aligned with the factory engine output. In Sport-mode, part throttle acceleration held the gears too long, causing an awkward driving experience. In Drive- and/or Sport-mode, shift points are often misaligned with peak engine output, costing drivers with imperfect acceleration. And Manual-mode is not a true “manual” mode, as gear changes still occur at redline and engagement of the kickdown button still result in unwanted downshifts.

*Why Choosing Unitronic Performance Software for DSG*
Utilizing its extensive knowledge of the TCU from its offerings for previous generations of the direct-shift gearbox, that developed a strong reputation in the market, Unitronic’s Performance Software for the MQB DSG will deliver a complete night and day driving experience. With two Stages (Stage 1 & 2), Unitronic’s Performance Software for the MQB DSG is precisely re-calibrated to ensure shift points in Drive- and Sport-mode are aligned with increased output and powerband of a Unitronic tuned engine to ensure maximum acceleration, deliver lightning fast gear changes to gain valuable time during acceleration, and raises TCU torque limitations to ensure the TCU does not intervene during acceleration. Unitronic’s Performance Software for the MQB DSG will allow drivers to feel more connected to the vehicle and will experience a total transformation in the driving experience.

*Available Stages*

















*Take Advantage of Our Value Software Packages*







Already a Unitronic flashed customer? Receive an instant *100$ Rebate* on the Unitronic Performance Software for DSG.







Combine purchases of Unitronic Performance Software for ECU and TCU and receive a *150$ Rebate*.

*Features*







Engineered with strict industry standards







Extensively tested under various driving conditions







Optimized responsiveness and drivability







Optimized “D” and “Sport” modes







Rev Limiter Increased to 6800rpm







Gear Display Enabled in D and S Mode







Launch Control set point optimized







Kickdowns removed in Manual Mode







Optimized cruising upshift set point for maximum responsiveness







Sport Mode Wide Open Throttle Upshifts optimized for maximum acceleration

*Applications**
MK7 VW® GTI®
MK7 VW Golf R®
8V Audi® A3® 2.0 TSI Gen3
8V Audi A3 1.8 TSI Gen3
8v Audi S3®
MK3 Audi TT®
MK3 Audi TTS®
MK3 SEAT® León® Cupra® 
MK3 SEAT León Cupra 280
MK3 Škoda® Octavia® VRS
*And More!*

**Subject to TCU Box Code availability.

For more information, be sure to contact your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer to get yours now!


----------

